# caskets and pin-ups



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I know some of you dudes will enjoy this. A casket company made a pin-up calendar to advertise its caskets.

http://www.cofanifunebri.com/2008-calendar.htm


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Hot.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Hahahahaha.
Good grief!
:googly:.


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

April!


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

If I got the calender I'd need the casket too.


----------



## crossblades400 (Oct 30, 2007)

Yeah some kinda look old but yeah, nice =P


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

ok just what i want hangin in my room :googly:


----------



## cqedens137 (Sep 27, 2007)

it's amazing what they use sex to sell!



Adam I said:


> If I got the calender I'd need the casket too.


i agree!:xbones:


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

the caskets look better


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

WOW lol thats hilarious. Hey whatever sells it. 
 September kinda looks like a dude


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

november  there are about 4 that are actually good shots but the rest are ugh...and lol at september!


----------



## BRAinDead (Jan 12, 2007)

Skank you very much.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

those look like really expensive caskets.... the models: not so much. Worth a peek though... seldom is such a calendar not worth even a peek.


----------



## Darkside (Aug 6, 2007)

NOw my wife is really gonna think I've lost it when that is hanging on the wall.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

BooGirl666 said:


> September kinda looks like a dude


LOL I was thinking the same thing... "Whoa, Chris Angel grew hooters!"

Some of the others were nice tho.

"Is that rigor mortis or are you just glad to be posing with me?"


----------



## tuck (Oct 27, 2007)

Revenant said:


> LOL I was thinking the same thing... "Whoa, Chris Angel grew hooters!"
> 
> Some of the others were nice tho.
> 
> "Is that rigor mortis or are you just glad to be posing with me?"


LOL Chris Angel was my first thought as well for September!!!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

LOL! 
I didn't notice the Chris Angel one. Do you think these gals work in their office? Obviously not professional models. 

Would anybody actually order that calendar unless they were looking for a laugh or conversation piece?


----------

